# Pink pink & more pink!!!



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well Molly has turned '1'! We started with a trip to her groomer, where she had about 2 inches of hair taken off and I FINALLY GAVE IN & HAD HER FEET SHAVED!!!(completed with a pink pedicure of course!) No more fuzzy puppy feet! She still has about 3-4 inches of hair so maybe when it's warm............I just couldn't lose my fluffy yet!!!!! Then on the way home we stopped a got a new toy.....She's got a tiger by the tail!!!!!! It's time for a nap now...........

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY 
EMPTY NEST CHILD!!!!!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

She's too cute!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NannyAnnie (Jan 10, 2013)

Gorgeous! Beautiful girl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

So adorable!!! I love the fluffy cut, and the nail color is too cute. But how does the groomer get the nails dry before the dog licks off the polish? 

Molly is beautiful!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

She look Beautiful! I love her longer hair - she looks so soft! Love the pink polish too. Happy Birthday Molly! :birthday:arty:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:birthday: Molly! She has a tiger by the tail, the moon on a string and stars in her eyes!! Mixed metaphors aside, she's a darling one year old with gorgeous hair and pretty pink painted big girl nails. What a celebration!! And oh my, that last picture screams "I Am Woman, Hear Me Roar!" They sure do grow up fast!:cake:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Happy birthday pretty baby! Wishing you many, many more!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, pretty Molly!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I adore her new look. She looks like a star except more tasteful than most.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha! Too cute! Happy Birthday!

Rebecca


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

i love her fluffy fur! Happy Birthday!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I had to add this picture......It's been a couple of days since Molly had her pedi and she keeps looking down at her nails! I thought dogs were color blind? Are they? 
She doesn't lick or chew them...she just looks at them with a funny face!LOL!


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday pretty baby! She looks so sweet all pinked up! :cheers2:
My boys want to know what Molly is mixed with!!!! We all think she is just too cute!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank You! I had Molly's DNA done and it was rather funny!
Both Sire & Dam are 50% poodle & the rest is 10.46% Australian Koolie
6.62% Australian Kelpie
6.10% Giant Schnauzer
5.74% Harrier
5.71% Bernese Mountain Dog
and the other %s are too small to 
assign to a breed!

I found the results amusing as Molly is only 11" at the shoulder and 11 pounds!
It was explained that any thing less than 12.5% present, it is unlikely you will see visual traits unless there are dominant genes.........hence she has a stub tail!(dominant gene) from some unknown source!
I do know she is very intelligent though!.....she outsmarts me regularly!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Bernese Mountain Dog! OMG LOL She'd be a one-bite snack for one of those!

I grew up with a white toy poodle. When she got groomed, she got the requisite bow and nail polish. My mother had to explain that no matter the season or holiday, they could only put red polish on Fifi. She would leave it on till it just wore off, but any other color, and she'd chew/strip it right off the first day. Always cracked us up. She'd pull her bows, out, too, unless they were red.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> It's been a couple of days since Molly had her pedi and she keeps looking down at her nails! I thought dogs were color blind? Are they?
> She doesn't lick or chew them...she just looks at them with a funny face!LOL!


Can Dogs See Colors?
Dogs are not as colorblind as you think.
Published on October 20, 2008 by Stanley Coren, Ph.D., F.R.S.C. in Canine Corner

Probably one of the most frequently asked questions about dog's vision is whether dogs see colors. The simple answer-namely that dogs are colorblind-has been misinterpreted by people as meaning that dogs see no color, but only shades of gray. This is wrong. Dogs do see colors, but the colors that they see are neither as rich nor as many as those seen by humans.

The eyes of both people and dogs contain special light catching cells called cones that respond to color. Dogs have fewer cones than humans which suggests that their color vision won't be as rich or intense as ours. However, the trick to seeing color is not just having cones, but having several different types of cones, each tuned to different wavelengths of light. Human beings have three different kinds of cones and the combined activity of these gives humans their full range of color vision.

Jay Neitz at the University of California, Santa Barbara, tested the color vision of dogs. For many test trials, dogs were shown three light panels in a row--two of the panels were the same color, while the third was different. The dogs' task was to find the one that was different and to press that panel. If the dog was correct, he was rewarded with a treat that the computer delivered to the cup below that panel.

Neitz confirmed that *dogs actually do see color, but many fewer colors than normal humans do. Instead of seeing the rainbow as violet, blue, blue-green, green, yellow, orange and red, dogs would see it as dark blue, light blue, gray, light yellow, darker yellow (sort of brown), and very dark gray. In other words, dogs see the colors of the world as basically yellow, blue and gray. They see the colors green, yellow and orange as yellowish, and they see violet and blue as blue. Blue-green is seen as a gray.*

One amusing or odd fact is that the most popular colors for dog toys today are red or safety orange (the bright orange red on traffic cones or safety vests). However red is difficult for dogs to see. It may appear as a very dark brownish gray or perhaps even a black. This means that that bright red dog toy that is so visible to you may often be difficult for your dog to see. That means that when your own pet version of Lassie runs right past the toy that you tossed she may not be stubborn or stupid. It may be your fault for choosing a toy with a color that is hard to discriminate from the green grass of your lawn.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*In my very unscientific opinion, I think Molly is just being the perfect little lady and checking for chips in her polish!*


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Interesting! Maybe Fifi left the red alone because she couldn't see it!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

She sure looks pretty! Lexi had her nails painted red a few weeks ago as a surprise from the groomer. I walked in to my bedroom to find Lexi laying on the bed, and her whole foot in her mouth, chewing on her nails! Seriously, the first few days, several times a day, I would find her with her foot in her mouth. She is such a goof sometimes. I like the look of painted nails, but won't do that again. We also tried the soft claws and had horrible results with those, so she is destined to non colored nails.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoa! Molly sure is a mix of a whole lot of beauties! My younger son now wants to know if she sheds!?!? Thanks!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Nope, no shedding, her coat is poodley without the curl and is cottony and dense.Very soft puppy like coat still. When she is wet her coat is wavy but I blow dry her fluffy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chagall's mom said:


> Can Dogs See Colors?
> Dogs are not as colorblind as you think.
> Published on October 20, 2008 by Stanley Coren, Ph.D., F.R.S.C. in Canine Corner
> 
> ...


Hahahaha! Ya Think? Maybe she doesn't like the color? We'll go for blue next time!!!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Thank You! I had Molly's DNA done and it was rather funny!
> Both Sire & Dam are 50% poodle & the rest is 10.46% Australian Koolie
> 6.62% Australian Kelpie
> 6.10% Giant Schnauzer
> ...


She's incredibly sweet! If someone took those same genes and tried to reproduce her they'd probably never be able to do it! There is a little poodle mix about 14" at the shoulder in Maddy's obedience class and her owner had her DNA done, only to find that she is poodle/sheltie and afghan hound! So funny!


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

She looks so pretty and lady like. Just beautiful.


----------

